# Fetch is going to take his new Pup Pheasant hunting



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

& I don't want to drive any further than I have to from GF ???

Any suggestions for on this side of the Mo ??? Where I can work Valkyrie & get her a bird or two ???

May stay over if it's in a town that appreciates resident hunters & there is stuff to hunt without begging :roll: - used to go to the Wishek area ??? have not been down there for a few years ???


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

pm on the way. I love puppies. Thought I married one.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

PM also on the way. Would love to see that little work for a bit.


----------

